# Bristol Blenheim



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Blenheim MK IVL with Cross of Lorraine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice shots. If an inspector from Workers Compensation were to walk in on that scene in center photo these days, he would have had a seizure.

Geo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2016)

Captured birds

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2017)

edit ??+GO captured beute Blenheim MkIVf ??+GO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

good.pic.!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice shot of a captured Blenheim MkIVf - note the framework for the gun pack under the fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Bristol Blenheim with what appears to be retractable ski undercarriage


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

RAF 601 Squadron


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Bristol 142M Blenheim I production at Filton with prototype K7033 in foreground 
Bristol 142M Blenheim I | BAE Systems | International


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Bristol Blenheim Mk1 Prototype Blenheim prototype Type 142M. K7033. June 1936


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

Just a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Photo Argentique Plane Avion British Official Photograph Air Photographer 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BLENHEIM MK I L1132 OZ-I 82 SQUADRON CRANFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutschland Germany Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Foto Flugzeug ME109 BF 109 Beute Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

ORIG photo RAF Bristol Blenheim bomber in flight lovely fully armed | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo Aircraft signals to the pilot of the British bomber Blenheim WW2 C | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Bomber Production
1939: Mass production of Britain's fastest bomber, the Bristol Blenheim. Original Publication: Picture Post - 189 - Bristol - pub. 1939 (Photo by Humphrey Spender/Picture Post/Hulton Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

BRISTOL BLENHEIM - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS ▷ £6.00 | Grelly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View British RAF Belnheim Bomber Mk.IV (V5382; Lost 1942)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

S315 Finnisches Flugzeug englischer Bristol Blenheim Bomber Kennung Finnland TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 284952
> View attachment 284953
> View attachment 284954


World War 2 Era Bristol Blenheim Production Line Photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> World War 2 Era Bristol Blenheim Production Line Photograph | eBay
> 
> View attachment 605850



That...is a big room!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cottage industry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

WW2: GERMAN WARPLANE IN THE SNOW (LUONETJARVI, FINLAND) LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2021)

"German warplane in the snow"  Educated EBay sellers!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)

If there is the swastika it has to be German's ... quite typical for such sellers.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2021)

Yep, and if there is a roundel, it's a Spitfire.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)

True...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

genuine photograph R.A.F. PROTOTYPE BRISTOL BLENHEIM V AD661 MANUFACTURER PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> genuine photograph R.A.F. PROTOTYPE BRISTOL BLENHEIM V AD661 MANUFACTURER PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621335


genuine photograph R.A.F. BRISTOL BLENHEIM V AZ930 MANUFACTURER PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Jun 20, 2021)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/ds/04800/04804v.jpg



Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/ds/04800/04804v.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except that's a Beaufort not a Blenheim. 😃

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Except that's a Beaufort not a Blenheim. 😃











File:Bristol Beaufort at RAF Kallang, Singapore.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.m.wikimedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)

I would say that's the Blenheim though. Non symetric bulged nose glass canapy, the broken side line of attaching the canopy to the fuselage. A square window with a blister behind the main cockpit windshield and a small oval window just next to it. The Beaufort had the slided back side windows for the pilots and there was a triangular glass in front of them. But there is the one closer to the rectangle in shape and going more down. What is more if it would be the Beaufort there would be a round window on the fuselage side at the place where the dark blotch looking like a stain or shadow can be noticed. Just my three cents.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_large&lang=ENG&imgid=7aa7d227662b401ef924cd82ebc0968d&docid=7aa7d352216b0553;&ddocid=7aa7d352216b0553&archive=

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_large&lang=ENG&imgid=7aa7d22766254613ee19e05051431319&docid=7aa7d352216b0553;&ddocid=7aa7d352216b0553&archive=

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

WebNeo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

WebNeo



Bl-koneen (Bristol Blenheim) tankkaaminen. Täydennyslentolaivue 17. Kuvattu ajalla 28.-31.3.1944. Tikkakoski, Luonetjärvi 1944.03.00

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Nov 18, 2021)

Once again note the apparent color shift of the camo due to sun angle and snow reflection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Tikkakoskella Lent.laiv.46. Keskihalli, korjaustöitä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Tikkakoskella Lent.laiv.46. Keskihalli, korjaustöitä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria  

Tikkakoskella Lent.laiv.46. Keskihalli, korjaustöitä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria  

Tikkakoskella Lent.laiv.46. Keskihalli, korjaustöitä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08

Pluto














VINTAGE 1940's Celluloid Disney PLUTO DOG Cracker Jack Toy Charm | #1842565134


VINTAGE 1940's Celluloid Disney PLUTO DOG Cracker Jack Toy Charm Excellent




www.worthpoint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria 

BL-124 pommilasteja otetaan Tikkakosken lentokentällä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria 
 

BL-124 pommilasteja otetaan Tikkakosken lentokentällä. Tikkakoski 1940.03.08


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



BL-130 ohjaaja Tikkakoskella. Tikkakoski 1940.03.07


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bl-130 tähystäjä työssään Tikkakoskella. Tikkakoski 1940.03.07


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2021)

A serviceman who was thinking of us future modelers. How nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Smart (Nov 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SA - kuvagalleria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Finnish Photo archive, over 8000 pictures WW2 time frame.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 380391


captured Blenheim MkIVf ??+GO














org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Hangar | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Hangar in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

captured beute Rumania















Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Rumänien, Offizier, Kennung, Maling, Flugzeug, DO17 (?) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, Bomber Rumänien, Offizier, Kennung, Maling, Flugzeug, DO17 (?) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Alex Smart (May 18, 2022)

The Rumanien Blenheim's were not "captured" as they were exported from the UK from November 1939.
Royal Air Force serial numbers were -
L6696 to L6708(13); L6713 to L6718(6); L8603 to L8608(6); L8619(1); L8620(1); L8622(1); L8624 to L8630(7); L8632(1); L8652 to L8654(3).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2022)

French cross of Lorraine nr 14















FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BLENHEIM | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BLENHEIM in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2022)

French cross of Lorraine














FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BLENHEIM | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BLENHEIM in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Blenheim YH-A R2780, 11 Sqn., abandoned Larissa in Greece April 1941 Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBay: Allied intrest














Foto engl. Flugzeug airplane Bristol Blenheim MKIV british RAF bomber Greece WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto engl. Flugzeug airplane Bristol Blenheim MKIV british RAF bomber Greece WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

beute captured repro














2 Wk FOTO - FLIEGER -BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Bristol Blenheim Mk IV F-YH + BALKENKREUZ | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk FOTO - FLIEGER -BEUTE-FLUGZEUG - Bristol Blenheim Mk IV F-YH + BALKENKREUZ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Blenheim If K7092 No.23 Squadron 1938 Crashed on night 20 Aug 40 t/o fm Wittering Aircraftman A J Barnes: killed; Sergeant J S Rose: injured Blenheim I K7092 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 AIR MINISTRY PHOTO BRISTOL BLENHEIM BOMBER 90 SQDRN 21x16cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 AIR MINISTRY PHOTO BRISTOL BLENHEIM BOMBER FROM 90 SQUADRON</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 21 X 16 cm.Air Ministry stamped and Hand written description on the back.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> edit ??+GO captured beute Blenheim MkIVf ??+GO
> 
> 
> View attachment 380391


??+GO captured beute Blenheim MkIVf












FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLIEGER "Bristol Blenheim" - Morgat / Brest / Bretagne 2 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - BEUTE-FLIEGER "Bristol Blenheim" - Morgat / Brest / Bretagne 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> edit ??+GO captured beute Blenheim MkIVf ??+GO
> 
> 
> View attachment 380391





Snautzer01 said:


> ??+GO captured beute Blenheim MkIVf
> 
> View attachment 697982
> 
> ...





The code is BG+GQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

